# Piano trio nr. 1



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I wrote a piano trio for piano, horn and violin, four parts, and really would like some thoughts on it from other composers.

I wrote it in 1996, and took me about 2 years or so finishing it in between other pieces and my daily job.

In that time I was a big Beethoven lover (still am!) and analyzed much of his music on form, sentence structure, harmony. I remember for this piece that I also analyzed the Brahms trio. This was my time of going deep into working with motives, how to develop theme etc., a big help with it was Schoenberg's Fundamentals of Musical Composition. A great book!

Here is the link to my sibeliusmusic site, you can read the whole piece and listen to it on line:
Piano Trio

I also have a better quality mp3 file on the sibeliusmusic site of this piece here:
http://www.sibeliusmusic.com/mp3/4/5/3/45326.mp3

Greetings,
André van Haren, Sweden


----------



## Frasier

A nice piece, well-constructed. The thematic material is well-developed and evolved. I liked the contrasts between fast and slow, and the interweaving of the various parts. The slow sections sound wistful. The sustained unison notes in the ending were a suprise. I expected it to end on a sfz staccato, say, on the 1st beat three bars from the end on the unison G! 

I'm at home with this style of music. Nice.

EF


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Frasier,

you know, I am thinking for a while already to change the ending of part one. I was happy for it for long time, but listening to it recently gave me the feeling that there is a longer coda hidden inside. I am working on another orchestra piece at the moment, so I have my hands full on that. But after finishing it, I am going back to change the ending of this trio.

Thanks for listening to it!

André


----------



## mahlerfan

Very good work, Andre! I really enjoyed the slow violin section! The writing for the piano is also good as well, though I must say so far I am liking your works for orchestra better.
Very interesting piece though, extremely complex and intricate, especially all those piano runs that hide in the background while the violin or horn has the melody! I still remain in awe of your talent!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Mahlerfan! Thanks so much for these nice words, nice to hear that you enjoyed my music.

greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## World Violist

I rather like how well-developed the themes are. The theme changes are somewhat sudden to my ear, though, but I think it is a very good piece.


----------

